# I'm looking for rescue RSS feeds



## draggar (Jul 11, 2008)

I've been quite unsuccessful in finding rescue organizations that utilize RSS feeds with their web sites (IMO this could be extremely helpful to them & getting the word out quickly).

If you know of a legitemate rescue site that uses RSS feeds, please let me know (either here or PM). I have a community that I'm building up that would utilize RSS feeds and make automatic posts.

Any breed (or even species) is acceptable. Adding in the RSS feed is also free for the rescue group (more exposure for them).

Thank you in advance!


----------

